# sabiki's for bait



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

can you catck any good bait fishin the surf or in the bay if so whats a good pattern and what kind of bait will hit them?

I must have 25-30 packs of white wing & rainbow wing that i use for catching skipjack here in TN.


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sabiki's work for us under the bridge (Perdido Pass) and around the rock jetties and bouy's.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

if you have a decent size combo and a big enough weight on the end you could prob hit a bait school if you see one....but ive seen schools of cigs running up on the beach like ON the beach before.


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

_sabikis work great that how I catch most of my bait fish if net is tucked away._


----------

